# Mounting amps on sub boxes, bad idea???



## Lance_S (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

Mounting amps today. I was planning on mounting them to the sub box but then gave a second thought to vibration. Should I mount the amps off the box to avoid long term vibration effects to the amps?

I was planning on putting rubber spacers between them amps and the box but still don't know if that would make enough difference.

Thanks in advance.

L


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

A lot of people do it and are fine, but of course it will be more stressful to the solder joints and such. It's definitely riskier to mount it where it will vibrate more... The call is yours to make.


----------



## Lance_S (Feb 11, 2009)

Dragon,

Thanks, reviewing it now. Gotta think about it. I have done it in the past without much thought but the amps I have are old school and I don't want to stress them any more than I have to. The box is only a single 12" and won't run it for SPL, just SQ. I like a balance tone so it won't be run hard. But again, just thinking of the vibs effect on the amps. Even tho it won't be run hard, it's still almost constantly moving.

Thanks,

L


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

well if you're going to do it, may as well do it the "right" way. and i use that term loosely. 
bcae1.com mounting is aboot half way down.


----------



## newsqguy (Apr 16, 2008)

many people don't like doing it for the vibration and fatigue on the amps other people say it makes no difference i try not to do it when i can avoid it sometimes thats what people want sometimes they don't care


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I dont see a difference in vibration. Mount it to some sheet metal, that will vibrate more than the MDF enclosure. I have never seen a problem arise form mounting them on the box. I wouldnt do it, but back in the day, thats how it was done alot. Bass is gonna make everything vibrate and rattle, so I think its moot.


----------



## Lance_S (Feb 11, 2009)

The box is 3/4 MDF and it's only a foot of cubic space with one 12" driver so the box flex isn't a terribly big concern. It comes down to a space issue.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Another way to think about it is it makes a nice, quick & easy getaway combo pack for a thief.


----------



## newsqguy (Apr 16, 2008)

you can also bolt down said box......


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I've done it in the past, but have gotten away from it after damaging a couple of amps in the long run. Solder joints were loosened and a light tap would make it turn back on (just for confirmation). If you can build a rock solid box that doesn't transfer much vibration, I think you will be ok. Of course I would rule out anything rigged for SPL.

I also find amp racks or amps stealthily installed more cosmetically pleasing. Plus it makes it a lot easier if you want try different subs. Just plug, tune & play.....


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I've fixed broken amps from vibration. It also depends on power for example a well built box under 300rms its likely not an issue. Some amps are more prone to it than others.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

fish said:


> Another way to think about it is it makes a nice, quick & easy getaway combo pack for a thief.


^ 
This


----------



## memphiskane (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been doing this for years in friends vehicles that just wanted a quick cheap install. Never once had a problem as long as the box didn't move around ripping out wires. Most of the time just used velcro to keep it in place.


----------



## Lance_S (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, the thief thing is for real. Fortunately they usually don't steal what they don't see. Everything is hidden from view which is good.

L


----------

